# Worried about my dad's health



## DavidHester (24 Apr 2017)

Hey! My dad served the Canadian army for about 20 years. Now he is leading his retirement life. In my teenage, he was my inspiration to acquire a masculine physique. He used to maintain his body in the best way. Even after his retirement, he maintained a healthy lifestyle. But I have noticed that he is not feeling well nowadays. The man with enormous energy is now fatigue and inactive. I am anxious about his health. I am planning to check his Heart Rate Variability ( HRV) from a naturopathic testing clinic in Toronto. I have heard that this test measures the level of physical fitness of a person. I want to make sure that he is healthy. I hope he will be fine. Is there any other test to be done for him? Please share your views on this.

Edit to remove spam link.


----------



## ModlrMike (24 Apr 2017)

Save your money, and take him to his family doctor. There are a number of tests that can be done including basic and extended blood work and EKG. I would suggest that extended blood work include thyroid studies and testosterone levels.


----------



## mariomike (24 Apr 2017)

DavidHester said:
			
		

> Now he is leading his retirement life.



Before visiting a Naturopath, _I would schedule an appointment with my my family MD_.

After that, if he decides to visit a Naturopath ( who can work in cooperation with your medical doctor ), check if his retirement benefits cover the visits. 
My retirement benefits covers $80 per visit, up to $800 per year. 
Maybe his does too?


----------



## PMedMoe (24 Apr 2017)

I wouldn't get too wrapped up in replying as I suspect the OP is a spammer.  Probably using the same IP address as Tonyalip (recent dental question).

Just my  :2c:

And Spidey senses....


----------



## mariomike (24 Apr 2017)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> And Spidey senses....



I never doubt a Woman's Intuition.


----------



## PMedMoe (24 Apr 2017)

mariomike said:
			
		

> I never doubt a Woman's Intuition.



I think the OP of recent OUTCAN question is a spammer too....  :nod:


----------



## mariomike (24 Apr 2017)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> I think the OP of recent OUTCAN question is a spammer too....  :nod:


----------

